# Raising Nocking Point - How Much Is Too Much while tuning???



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

That looks WAY too high for a drop away rest. Even for a blade rest that's pretty high, however stranger things have happened. Try this, Move the nocking point back to dead level, and I mean perfectly 90 degrees to the arrow rest. Some paper tune with bare shafts, but I always do it with a fletched shaft. It makes it much easier to see the results. So, put the nocking point back at 90 degrees(dead level) and shoot a fletched shaft through paper and see how it goes. Then, move up 1/16 of an inch at a time. On a drop away, most arrows will shoot best at 90 degrees. Hope this helps.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Sort of agree with recurvist22. But how tight does the arrow fit between the knots of your loop? There should be approx. .040" up and down play - eliminates pinching the nock.

Other; You could very well a have a cam timing error.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I believe Sonnythomas has your problem nailed, timing problem. I would say that your top cam is hitting too soon and your bottom cam too late. Get this corrected and lower your nock down to around 0 to 1/16 over and I would bet that your arrows will be flying straight. The first thing a person should do when the start to tune a bow is to make sure the timing is on. If you don't and then set up the bow and then set the timing , you are going have to go back and reset your nock height because it will have changed. So set the timing and then start the tuning, things will go much smoother for you.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

X3 on cam timing.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I think the Destroyers should tune pretty square, at least mine did and that is what others have told me.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

mine is about 1/16 inch high and 7/8 centershot.i had to set my cam lean just very slightly in towards the riser,but no where near as far as others have there's set. i have not bothered with paper tunning as my bare shafts hit the same spot as my fletched arrows and are perfectly straight in the target this way.you clearly have a timming issue to fix first.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll second a couple of things but first will go with Sonny - I've had a nock tear high just because the nock pinched too much. Changed nocks and...behold, the tear reduced by 1/2" or so...in that case. Second, cam timing. If they are not quite in time, that too will give you a nock high tear. Putting all that behind you (i.e none of that is a problem) then I personally would not accept a nock that high..period. I'd try a arrow....same length but with a lower spine. Or I'd try the same arrow with a longer length. In short...adjust the spine of the arrow or increase the draw weight if you have the room. All things said..68#, 31" draw, 31" arrow, 300s w/ 100g point yells cam timing or nock pinch. All said...you sound close to an answer.


----------

